# pig the pigeon



## nikky (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi people. 
I had to tell you my story.
I live in Sydney and picked up a baby pigeon fallen from a nest and reared it to a fine young male who couldn't keep away from me. he flew free around my backyard but would fly into the house at any given opportunity, This lead to an unfortunate incident with one of my dogs. A broken wing ensued and a broken heart (for me) . But I taped the wing and caged him for a month. he hated me. But I insisted and started to free him for ground feeding for a while. Today , I was slack and let the dogs out forgetting the pigeon was out and of course they chased him... But He flew up to safety. Rather clumsily ... Then of course I couldn't get him back into his cage. I couldn't get to him and had to go out. I got home at 2 am. And there He was in his open cage. 
Safe as a house. See if He wasn't cured by the 31st december I was going to have to put him down. But he has other ideas. I am so happy for pig the pigeon. PIGS WILL FLY.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Nikky,

Welcome. I am glad this story had a happy ending...sounds like you have a friend for life. Just try to be a little more careful with those dogs. You were very lucky twice. Would hate to see "three strikes and you're out."
Thanks for sharing.
Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes indeed your young friend was very lucky! At first our pigeon just threw a fuss about his new cage he had advanced to from his former home, a large dog carrier.When we give him his flying time and when he is tired, he flies back into his cage (if he is not roosting on top of it!)I have two older dogs, but they don't bother him or our backyard squirrels.It is our cat we have to be watchful of.Good luck to you both and welcome!~Victor in Omaha


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Shoot The Dogs !!*

I am not being serious about shooting your dogs. But, if you don't make some changes in the living arrangements, then sooner or later, you will have a dead pigeon. Dogs, cats, hawks and pigeons generally don't make good companions. Your dogs have a hunting instinct, and that does not bode well for the pigeon's future.


----------



## nikky (Jan 1, 2005)

*sheesh lighten up guys*

I was simply sharing a wonderful story with a happy ending. Of course I have arrangements for keeping the dogs away from the birds. I just slipped up that's all. Pig will always be safe from now on.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, nikky.
It is indeed a wonderful story with a happy ending.
I am sure you take great care of Pig and he is happy.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nikky,

Sorry if it felt to you that we were all "ganging up on you," over the dogs. I'm sure no one meant it that way.  Thanks for sharing your story about the Pig that flies! LOL. Please do not hesitate to come back and share more as I am sure Pig wil supply you with many amusing stories to share over time.

Linda


----------



## nikky (Jan 1, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks Lin,
You know I've been reading some of the posts and everyone here is so lovely, looking after the birds in their cities. It's nice to know people care. Pig is now a free again pigeon who prefers to spend his nights in the cage (which is high up under a carport away from sneaky cats and dogs) and his days flying about with the four doves that also live here completely free. His cage is open all the time but no other animal can get to it. except the cheeky sparrows that fly in and pinch his food now and then. I'm just so happy about his wing healing and him being able to be free again.
Thanks again everyone.
nikky


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for the update Nikky.  
Best wishes to you, Pig & all your feathered friends. 

Please do stop by from time to time & let us know how pig & his buddies are coming along. 

Cindy


----------



## nikky (Jan 1, 2005)

*pig the pigeon....update*

hey guys

i said I'd give you an update and here it is. Pig the pigeon is permanently happy flying around my backyard. he is crippled as his wing never healed properly but He can fly enough to get by. he is trying to get it on with the diamond doves that also live in the yard. There are now four of them. There used to be only two. But He is so happy. Ocasionally when it rains he gets to sleep in the bathroom as that window is prominent and open a lot. I put the feed out every night so that when the birds wake up in the morning they've got a feast. there are all sorts of birds who come by for the food and some sparrows even fly into his cage when he's there to get food. But the point is. My little pig made it. he is happy. he is free. yay.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nikky,

Thanks for the update....glad to hear things are going so well.

Linda


----------



## baby_pidgeon (Jan 27, 2005)

*scared!*

my dog, zeuss is scared of sunshine and you can clearly see that in the 2 pics i took of them on my beanbag!!


----------

